# freezer life?



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

I have a nice red head in the deep freeze that I shot last October, We recently had our first son and have been very busy and I'll admit that I forgot all about it.

I'm wondering if it is still worth having it mounted?

Any advise is appreciated.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

It should be just fine. My widgeon was in the freezer for over a year and came out awesome.


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

If it is wrapped properly should be fine I would defineately check out the pin feathers though since most birds shot early in the season may look nice while in hand, the mount may come out a little different due to the pin feathers. Some of the Taxidermist on this site would be able to tell you what to look for.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I've mounted birds that have been in the freezer for 10 years...No lie! Not saying you should do that. Get it to your guy ASAP! They are best inside of 2 years. Make sure you have the feet wrapped in a wet cloth with twistie ties!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

If they are in a chest freezer they can stay good for years.

If they are in a self-defrosting freezer (like most above fridges) they can be ruined within a few months.


----------

